# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Новости >  Благодарность за служение в январе

## Aniruddha das

В конце уходящего 2010 года Ананда Говинда прабху сделал ролик о наиболее ярких событиях в жизни московской общины вайшнавов:
http://video.mail.ru/mail/vishnurata/30/186.html

Наряду с положительными отзывами поступило много вопросов о том, почему авторы не упомянули служение тех или иных преданных, забыли показать многие яркие эпизоды служения преданных общины Их Светлостям Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуте.

Жизнь московской общины очень насыщенна и даже по одному прошедшему месяцу 2011-го года можно снимать полноценный фильм. Вот далеко неполный перечень наиболее значимых событий уже этого года:

1. Новогодний фестиваль в храме Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты.
2. Зимний фестиваль Бхакти-врикши в Полушкино. Развитие системы Бхакти-врикши в Москве - большая заслуга Ангиры Муни прабху и матаджи Кавери, огромное спасибо им и всем участникам этого замечательного проекта!
3. Фестиваль Санкиртаны в храме Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты.
4. Вьяса-пуджа Шрилы Радханатхи Махараджа.
5. Юбилейная (50 лет) Вьяса-пуджа Шрилы Бхакти Бхринги Говинды Махараджа с его личным участием. Москве очень повезло, что Махарадж выбрал наш город для этого события. Его бесподобный киртан надолго останется в нашем сердце!
6. Специальный 7-дневный фестиваль для лидеров Санкиртаны со всей России и стран СНГ прошел благодаря Даявану прабху и преданным из ашрама храма "на Динамо".
7. Очередная сессия Национального Совета, объединяющего духовных лидеров российского ИСККОН прошла у стоп Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты.
8. Несмотря на суровую погоду, преданные провели 5 полноценных воскресных фестивалей. В каждом участвовало более 600 гостей.
9. Три фестиваля в честь Экадаши-враты прошли под руководством Ачалы прабху.
10. Москву посетил Шрила Ниранджана Свами Махарадж и помог преданным сделать еще один важный шаг в организации системы духовной заботы в нашей общине.
11. Было проведено три прощальные церемонии в честь преданных, покинувших этот мир: матаджи Суварна-рекхи, Пандавы прабху и матаджи Ратна-малы. По другим поводам проведено 12 огненных обрядов.
12. На улицах Москвы проведено 4 фестиваля Харинамы.
13. Преданными распространено 1775 книг Шрилы Прабхупады.
14. Продолжается работа благотворительного фонда "Пища жизни"
15. Продолжает развиваться "Фонд социальной поддержки вайшнавов", многие преданные, оказавшиеся в больницах или попавшие в беду, получали прасад и иную помощь. Спасибо преданным под руководством Анны Лебединец и матаджи Лила-расы!
16. Вадирадж прабху совместно с другими преданными подготовил после долгого перерыва новый выпуск газеты "Дом Прабхупады".
17. После аварии в январе почти закончены работы по восстановлению работы сайта и форума www.krishna.ru. Ярким событием стала презентация нового сайта, посвященного Славе святых мест Индии www.dhama.dayalnitay.ru.

Помимо этих публичных событий нельзя не вспомнить о ежедневной борьбе со снежными заносами, сосульками, обрывами электричества и прочими природными катаклизмами, которую вели преданные под началом нашего коменданта Дениса и Шьямананды прабху. Поддержание храма, находящегося в полевых условиях, зимой - очень непростая задача. Служение этих вайшнавов обычно незаметно, но без него не было бы многих замечательных мероприятий, описанных выше.

Наверняка, много важных событий осталось вне этого краткого обзора, пожалуйста, простите за это, дорогие преданные!

Большое спасибо всем вайшнавам, которые своим служением и пожертвованиями сделали возможным все эти замечательные подношения Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуте и Шриле Прабхупаде! У храма нет каких-либо значительных источников финансирования помимо пожертвований преданных, поэтому ваша поддержка для Миссии Шрилы Прабхупады очень важна!

Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисута ки джай! Шрила Прабхупада ки джай! Санкиртана-ягья ки джай!

Вишнурата дас

----------

